# New member of the family



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Since loosing our ben in december we have mised having a mate around so mon we went out and ordered another , what we hope will be a good mate.
He is a one year old chocolate labrador name to be Barney.
we pick him up on return from france around end of the month.
I am more exited about Barney than france at the moment, no dought many of you have been in the same position.
all the best to you dog lovers, I will soon be rejoining the fold.  

Cheers


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww thats great, we are looking for a wee puppy to join our throng. It's for our son Craig who has been very unwell recently. We are hoping to get another english setter or an irish!!
Am glad you have got Barney to look forward to. Remember we will need piccies when you get him!!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I certainly can understand the excitement!! :lol: Please post piccies of Barney for us so that we can welcome him!!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

How lovely. I would be soooo excited too. I've owned labradors for 45yrs and love everything about them and my present girl is 15 in 3 weeks time.
I'm sure you'll have many years of fun with Barney, they are such fun loving dogs. Have a look at labforums. There's lots of knowledeable peeps on there. It's almost as good as MHF.
Lesley


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAAWWWW I know how excited you are feeling I was the same when I got Tizzie, can't wait to see piccys!!!


Anne


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi All,
Thanks for your kind remarks, hope you are all well.
As to putting pics on here I am a thicko on computers and dont know how to, all the best ,


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Just got new Son*

Hi all, Just got our new dog, Barny, a small build chocolate lab,
had him 6 hours, he is 15 months old straight from kennels and has not been house trained or met other people. He has ,so far, been brilliant, follows us around while we move and lays down near us when we sit down, done his Bis outside, we cannot believe he has been so good(so far). Now looking forward to taking him out, obviousely after jabs etc.
Anyway thanks for your support I think it has brought us luck.

Regards to all


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

my staffy is in labour as i type this.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> my staffy is in labour as i type this.


Hope all goes well and puppies are healthy, you will let us know won't you?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ooh congrats Blondy lets have some pics! how come he is so old and not house trained? 

Chrisgreen - ooh is it like being a grandparent? let us know the results asap! ooh and pics would be very good too - am sure mum will be very proud!

Greenie

PS we love dogs don't we cazza?


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

cheers peeps,nothing to report yet,but she (lucy)was due yesterday,but tonight she refused her dinner and started to get restless about an hour ago starting nesting in her box so it looks like im in for a long night,lol.
report and pics will follow.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks hope everything going well, will look forward to pics and puppy report. 
Yeah greeni, we luffs dawgs!!


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

well after my son and i taking it in shifts to sit up all night,lucy had the first of five pups at 6.40 this morning a boy,and at 7.20 a girl,at 7.45 another boy,and at 9.10 another girl,and another 10.40 a girl,all pups healthy/strong,starting feeding straight away,no complications mother fine.
pics below.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

more pics.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your new arrivals!

You can now look forward to some well earned sleep 

Dean & Angela


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

more pics.
the only proplem we had was lucy decided to not use her whelping box,and instead use the settee for the birth,but we forgive her.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations and enjoy your sleep later!!! They look lovely!

I have a bedlington bitch that is due to whelp any time now. Her due date is today, but we mated her over 4 days, so it could be a couple of days to go still.

Enjoy!

Sharon


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

quike update,lucy just had another boy at 12 23pm.so thats six.
more pics later.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww baby puppies!! Cannot wait for news of mine, well waiting to find out if Peg is in whelp that is!! Won't know for another 14 days aaaaargh!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw they are so cute, I love to see staffy pups they are so endearing.


----------

